# hostas too big



## marin001 (Dec 19, 2008)

i have hostas that are too big and i am getting ready to split them. is there a way of keeping them a certain size. can i put them in a plastic pot and just cut the bottom of a plastic pot. i know you do this with other plants to stop them from taking over certain areas i was wondering if i can do this with hostas to keep them a certain size. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

I guess in theory your method would work, but I'd bury the pot and not cut off the bottom as roots and nodes from the hosta can go up underneath where you cut the pot and take over outside of it. 

Hosta roots run deep, as I found out when I removed and replanted mine - now some are growing back where I took them.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

marin001

I'll ask your forgiveness up front but one of my pet peeves is plants being put in the wrong place and then continually trying to control them by pruning or whatever method. I apologize if I am being judgemental here. Perhaps you have some other reason for this endeavor. Have you considered planting a smaller variety or something other than hostas? I suppose that you could put them in a large enough pot, i.e. 5-7 gallon trade size, to contain the roots and thus the plant size- probably something in the genre of a bonsai. But why?



> i know you do this with other plants to stop them from taking over certain areas


That would be more appropriate for those species that tend to be invasive, such as bamboo for instance. But the plant will still grow to its genetic size. In other words, if you have only three canes, they will still want to get to the same size as if you had half a ball field sized clump.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm with Downunder. With a caveat: sometimes you've just gotta split hostas - that happens - every few years spade up some and give 'em to your neighbors, children, or toss them in your compost. If this is your situation, my apologies, too.

But, your plan is a BAD IDEA. Pot-binding the plant will lead to disease and health problems (root rot, insect infestation, etc). There are 100s of Hostas to choose from. I have one that gets maximum of 10 inches across. And I have one that gets 5 feet across. Do some reading a pick one that would be perfect for you, rather than trying to force your poor plant into 'behaving'.

If you need a smaller hosta than the one you have, dig it up, replace it with a more appropriate specimen and be done with it.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Leah Frances said:


> If you need a smaller hosta than the one you have, dig it up, replace it with a more appropriate specimen and be done with it.


Agree.

There are many to choose from. I use dwarf plants in some areas and others I'm happy to split them up every few years and move them into other/new planting beds. You can't fight Mother Nature and expect to come out a winner.


----------

